# Symphony in F minor



## baroque flute

I think I will post each movement one by one, as I finish it. The second and fourth movements are just short of completion and the first and third should be done tomorrow or the next day. (I won't be able to post the last movment because it is too long even in MP3--about 6 MB  It is almost twelve minutes long)

Edit: I can't post the first movement either, even in MP3  :angry: :mellow: It is 8 minutes long, and is just over the limit: 4.72 MB. Sorry about that! I will post the third movement instead, which is only 6 minutes long, and the second movement when it is done. 


The symphony is scored for a typical modern orchestra:

Piccolo (movements 1,3,4)
2 Flutes
2 Oboes
English horn
2 Clarinets
Bass clarinet
2 Bassoons
Contrabassoon
2 Trumpets (movements 1,2,4)
4 French horns
2 Trombones (movements 1,2,4)
Bass trombone (movmements 1,2,4)
Tuba
Timpani (4th movement)
Orchestral Harp (movements 1,4)
1st Violins
2nd Violins
Violas
Cellos
Basses

Enjoy!!
Also let me know if you have any comments or suggestions. (If you want to refer to a particular section, just write the minutes and seconds)

Here is the THIRD movement of my symphony:


----------



## Quaverion

I want symphony.


----------



## oistrach13

I would rather wait for the whole thing


----------



## Quaverion

I want symphony.


----------



## baroque flute

I suppose what I will do since some of you want it now and some want it all at once, is to post it now, and those who want to wait until it is all there can wait to click on the link until it is.


----------



## baroque flute

Here is the third movement. I hope it will post!


----------



## Quaverion

> _Originally posted by baroque flute_@Sep 19 2004, 11:46 PM
> *Here is the third movement. I hope it will post!
> [snapback]2033[/snapback]​*


I don't think it is working. Did you make a link?


----------



## Daniel

Only attachments till 2 mb will work....


----------



## baroque flute

The smallest file is 3.72 MB. I think the only thing I can do is to put it up on another site and put a link to it from here. My brother does web hosting for a friend and I think I will be able to put it up on his site for a short time at least. I will post the link when I can.


----------



## Daniel

Yes a good idea.  I am also anxious!


----------



## baroque flute

Here is the link:

http://creationtruths.com/misc/cg/Symphony...ight%202004.mp3

Sorry it took so long!

BTW this was done using my MIDI keyboard. I think I am going to add timpani to the ending though; it kind of needs it.


----------



## Quaverion

Wow! That is very good, baroque flute!  May I suggest some snare drums in the background a little after the opening and maybe some flutes could have some call and response going with the violins later. Very very good. Tell me when it will be performed in Buffalo, and I'll get tickets.  B)


----------



## baroque flute

> _Originally posted by Quaverion_@Sep 22 2004, 09:09 PM
> *Wow! That is very good, baroque flute!  May I suggest some snare drums in the background a little after the opening and maybe some flutes could have some call and response going with the violins later. Very very good. Tell me when it will be performed in Buffalo, and I'll get tickets.  B)
> [snapback]2064[/snapback]​*


Thanks, Quaverion!!  And yes, I am definitely open to suggestions. If you can open it in something like real player or Windows media player, you can tell me where you are thinking of by the minutes and seconds (like, say, 2:34).

I should add, that was the FIRST movement. I think I made it sound like it was the third, with my earlier post.  I will post the third movement in a couple of days. With the other two, I think I will wait a bit. A friend has decided to get me Cakewalk Home Studio software, :yay: :jumpingforjoy: and I think I will save myself 40-60 hours of work by waiting until that comes to finish recording this.


----------



## Quaverion

I think you should decide exactly where the drums go (if the go at all) in your piece. You _are_ the composer.  I was just thinking somewhere near the beginning. I wish I had a program to write music on.


----------



## baroque flute

> _Originally posted by Quaverion_@Sep 22 2004, 10:42 PM
> *I think you should decide exactly where the drums go (if the go at all) in your piece. You are the composer.  I was just thinking somewhere near the beginning. I wish I had a program to write music on.
> [snapback]2066[/snapback]​*


:lol: Of course! I actually was trying to figure out what you were suggesting about the flutes and violins, not about the snare drums. I do like to consider all suggestions. For the most part, though, I am satisfied with the piece as is. But I will do a little perfecting and experimenting here and there when I get Cakewalk.


----------



## Quaverion

Exactly what is Cakewalk? I mean, what abilities can it give someone to edit music? Very expensive?


----------



## baroque flute

I will answer in more detail when I get it.  I have heard good reports, and that is ued by some professionals, but I am looking forward to finding out for myself. It is for windows, has 999 built-in voices, notation software, internal recording and mixing, and I think CD burning software. That is what I have heard so far. The price depends on where you get it and what version, usually around $100-$150.


----------



## Quaverion

That's cool. Tell me about it when you get it. B)


----------



## Daniel

It is really a great work, baroque. Reminds me of irish-scottish-coloured style. One little suggestion: You have now ONE main theme which is modulated and developed. Give to the whole more motifs, not too many, but some more, and develop new motifs out of this, opposite of the melodical main theme, something like you began at the beginning...

Hm, I am just listening again....you could destroy the structure and melody with more motifs, but then it would be now more like a suite...we will awaite the next movements in great expactations and see then!


----------



## baroque flute

> _Originally posted by Daniel_@Sep 23 2004, 05:08 PM
> *It is really a great work, baroque. Reminds me of irish-scottish-coloured style. One little suggestion: You have now ONE main theme which is modulated and developed. Give to the whole more motifs, not too many, but some more, and develop new motifs out of this, opposite of the melodical main theme, something like you began at the beginning...
> 
> Hm, I am just listening again....you could destroy the structure and melody with more motifs, but then it would be now more like a suite...we will awaite the next movements in great expactations and see then!
> [snapback]2080[/snapback]​*


:lol: I'm Scotch/Irish/Welsh, primarily, so I guess it is in my blood. :lol:

I don't know if you can hear it well, but the opening motif (trombone/tuba/cello) is repeated four times in the piece.  Anyway, thanks for the suggestions.

Here is the third movement now:

http://creationtruths.com/misc/cg/Symphony...ight%202004.mp3

Enjoy!


----------



## Quaverion

Very good job again!  My only suggestions are that it needs flutes (since it sounds irish) and to make it, instead of moderato and happy, adagio and very sad. It has the air of a very sad piece. Also, when I write, I like to give the entire spectrum of emotions and the different movements (like Zigeurnerweisen). Each piece of that song has a completely different emotion to it. I love Zigeunerweisen...  B) Ahh, dear Sarasate, how I love thee....


----------



## baroque flute

Actually, I have the flutes playing throughout much of the piece.  They also double the piccolo an octave (sometimes 2) lower. But I think when I mixed this I made the piccolos a little too loud and the flutes a little too soft.


----------



## 009

I'm typing as I'm hearing this...third movement I pressume.
It's great...really wonderful.
For me... I love the folk sinfonietta idea... Many great composers have revised or used folk/modal materials and they work out beautifully, and it sounds really refreshing.
Just 1 thing to clarify...is this the third movement...so is it suppose to be slow, fast, moderato or?
It reminds me of an almost sicilienne kind of texture, structure and flow...actually much of its philosophical weight also. I haven't heard the first and the 2nd , so it's hard to make a comment of this third as if it was part of a bigger parcel altogether.
But I will assess it as an individual component( which may well be unjustified).
The motif is great. I have this funny impression of the motif...it sounds to me like Petzold meets Bloch kind of music. I love the 3 notes per group idea...it just makes the flow seamless. But Daniel is right... It sounds more of a rouse to me as it goes along. U can have more developments along the way. But what I'm really having in mind is not more motifs, but rather a transition passage. Imagine all this activities ...with the staggered entrance and repetition and so on...evolving into something of greater heights...into a new horizon kinda sound. Wouldn't that really be interesting? More staggered entrance would definately make it more 'convincing' ... Now to think of it, it reminds me of 1 particular work, Bach's Andante, Brandenburg no. 2...His use of staggered entrance in that is unparalleled.
And u can have inverted motifs too. And i'm thinking how about counter melody/motifs that play in contrary motion...that'll make the music speak more. Try it...2 voices at the same point of time in contrary motion.
But there's one part I find it a little weird... somewhere around 2 mins or so? I find it rather hollow, I think caz yr 2 melodic lines are not interacting well, and are too far apart in range and register.
For example: Don't have staggered entrance/ countermelody between a piccolo and a bass instrument, it sounds weird. hmmm? What u think? It feels as if the core of activity has been abruptly reduced and are scattered too far apart.
And if this was part of a bigger something. What is the tempo and nature of the 1st and 2nd? I'm curious to hear a slower version of this. I think giving the whole thing more time to carry itself will definately produce some special results.
And given such a wistful, beautiful motif... I will love to hear more participation from the oboe as well. See how Brahms uses oboes discerningly when the whole texture and activities thin down. They not only sound wonderful, but really help to mediate registration problems. 
Or how about minimalism? Maybe too modern.
Nah... don't do anything which will alter the folk feel of the composition. That's the selling point, don't compromise it.
Well done indeed!!! :lol:


----------



## baroque flute

What you said was kind of wierd at about 2 minutes, was that where the piccolos first come in? I will check into that  I think I also made the piccolos too loud, when I mixed it, louder than they really would be.

Anyway, I think from what you described you were hearing the third movement. The first movement was the one Daniel commented on. Both first and third movements are on this thread. The first one comes first and the third movement was posted second.


----------



## 009

I haven't heard the first.
Will do it a.s.a. I'm free... yr third is so good that I'm kinda anxious to hear the first... 
But not as anxious and obessed as about Max thesis though... Hee.


----------



## Daniel

I listened to the 3 rd movement now too, and it is really homogen to the 1 st one! Good work! We are all expecting the following!


----------



## baroque flute

I will post links to the next two movements probably tomorrow.


----------



## SenorTearduct

Baroque Flute if you are still here, could you re-post your symphony?


----------



## chillowack

Yes, please do: those temporarily links you posted years ago have expired, and based on the comments you received I'm very curious to hear your work!


----------



## emiellucifuge

Im very curious also please repost!


----------

